# Kiptopeke State Park question



## efftee (Sep 3, 2005)

Has anyone fished the concrete ships off the shore of Kiptopeke State Park? <br>What do you usually find there? <br>They seem like they'd be an insane fishing spot.<br> Check out the link to pics and the state park website below. <p>
Also, would fish from these waters (Chesapeake) be safe to eat?<br>
Thanks.<br>
http://www.concreteships.org/ships/kiptopeke/photos/
http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/pictures/kiptfoto.htm


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I've not fished it, but on another thread: (emphasis added to show relevant portion)


Paully said:


> Chris' place is down in Capeville area, sits right on south-bound 13. Sorry Capeville is between Kiptopeke and Cape Charles.
> If you go in the summer months, go hit the jettie in Cape Charles. Late in the evening usually good fishing. There's a small tower on the south side that have had a lot off cobia caught off of it. Also that is where the Va. state record black drum was caught. Lots of pups, grey trout(weakfish), flounder, blues and BIG croacker on both sides. Spanish get hooked from the end and the south side. The south side of the jettie is the mouth of the harbor in Cape Charles so it's a little deeper than the north side. But North side is where we catch the BIG croacker (alot around 4 to 5 lbs). If you go and put your boat in at Kiptopeke, drum fishing is good at the bouyes (16, 13, 18) and around the bridge tunnel. If no drum bite is around 18 and *around the concrete ships hold good bites of trout, crocker, blues, and sheephead.* For flounder, most anywhere around the seaside islands. From Kiptopeke, head back towards the bridge tunnel. bay side of Fishermans Island (big flat 6to8' deep) or past the bridge up into the channel going up into Magothy Bay (lots of flounder) Past the channel out towards the sea side of Fishermans Island, that whole area is very shallow. Good fishin but watch the tide, you will bottom out.
> Most of my family is still over there, so give me a shout before you head that way, if nothing else I'll hook you up with some fresh bait.
> 
> ...


Thanks and Kudo's again to Paully for all the good info.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, I've had tons of luck at those ships. We drift the outside of the concrete ships and float the bait along the bottom. I've pulled plenty of Flounder, Croaker and whiting out of there. It appears the place is loaded with fish. Although I will say most of the flounder were 1-2 inches too short to keep. They were still fun. here is a link to what we decided to keep one day (all caught from right there by the ships) http://fish-aholic.com/coppermine/cpg143/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=45

But as you can see there are some small ones too

http://fish-aholic.com/coppermine/cpg143/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=19


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*!*

yes, it is very productive, it just matters wen you go there. we've caught plenty of toug-tog there and flounder, allways croaker and spot and sometimes rock fish, crusing by. The water there is really clear right next to it and it is great to hang your feet over the side and watch fish snatch up your bait as you drift by.


----------



## efftee (Sep 3, 2005)

*Depth?*

How deep is the water around the ships? I plan on fishing them from my yak (which I bought from a fellow P&S member through this site BTW!)


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

If I remember it wasn't too deep. I was too busy catching fish to be watching the finder, but I want to say its only 20' or so


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

i've seen plenty of people fish in yaks' but remeber being out there. STAY ON THE INSIDE OF THE SHIPS. It can be slick clam on the inside but on the out-side - side of the ships it can be a 3-4 ft chop


----------

